
Keeping our employees and partners safe during coronavirus - dsr12
https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/company/2020/keeping-our-employees-and-partners-safe-during-coronavirus.html
======
lostmsu
Are we going to see here every announcement of this kind from every single
tech company?

~~~
Hoasi
There is always a fine line between corporate responsibility and opportunistic
marketing moves.

------
tristanj
One sentence summary:

Twitter suspends all non-critical business travel and events; says nothing
about potential changes to COVID19 content moderation.

------
01100011
> We also have the responsibility of ensuring that the health and safety of
> our employees

Ok, so are they encouraging people who can to work from home? Why not?

------
LatteLazy
>Something had to be done, and this was something.

(I fully support twitters effort to make sure correct information about
coronavirus is promoted on their platform)

------
anonsivalley652
So:

1\. There are cases in over 80 countries now.

2\. Evolutionary studies suggest it's been spreading about 5 weeks longer than
the first recognition phase discoveries suggest.

3\. The incubation period is 2 weeks.

4\. A number of individuals contract it with few symptoms and transmit it far
and wide.

The most reasonable conclusion is that it's going to hit almost every country
hard, come back in August in the northern hemisphere, and possibly once again
after that. It could be stopped at about this point, but that would get in the
way of corporate profits, people flying to and fro during a pandemic and
people who go out in public while sick and don't sneeze or cough into their
shirt, so 10-100 million people "have to" die... potentially more numerically
but less percent-wise than 1918.

The time to work remotely is now, because no one can see or tell who is
infected. And after the first pandemic wave, it will be necessary to maintain
vigilance for roughly 1.5-2 years.

See also:

 _CDC Response Framework_ [2014, PDF, 511 KB, 24 pages]

[https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/pdf/mmwr-
rr6306.p...](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/pdf/mmwr-rr6306.pdf)

[http://coronavirus-realtime.com](http://coronavirus-realtime.com)

PS:

The top 5 existential threats are:

a. Pandemic

b. Antibiotic/antimycotic resistance

c. a. and b. combined

d. Climate Change Emergency

e. Nuclear War (Turkey attacking Russian troops in Syria, North Korea)

The biggest thing to most reduce the risks of a.-d. is to end meat
agriculture, but that will never happen because of rationalized, tribal
selfishness and political concerns.

~~~
lvturner
I mean, 1.25M people died in 2013 globally from car accidents, and we didn't
all start working from home then.

I understand that a new virus is scary - but the level of fear, panic and
anxiety is quite disproportionate. Keep your hands clean, keep your level of
health up - work from home if you can as that will also help with other
killers such as pollution and car deaths.

In fact, as I type this, one has to wonder if the measures put in place will
result in less global deaths - not due to the efficiency of containing
Cornovirus but because everyone is traveling less and factories are
producing/polluting less, restaurants are being avoided and more people are
cooking at home which may result in healthier diets too.

[ref:
[https://www.who.int/gho/road_safety/mortality/traffic_deaths...](https://www.who.int/gho/road_safety/mortality/traffic_deaths_number/en/)]

~~~
watwut
I mean, there was no epidemic in people dying in car crashes in 2013. And we
are doing quite a lot to minimize deaths from car crashes - traffic rules,
technological regulations.

